# OK,,, I bought a fake leupold



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok,,, I wanted a cheap scope for my .22 so I ordered a fake Leupold.
But when it came in the mail I was surprised at how good it looked. No really the workmanship 
looked good. Once I figured out how to focus it using both knobs it's very clear even at a distance.
I think I will drop it on my AR and use the bump stock to dump a few 30 round mags and see how
it likes that. Yes I do try and buy American made but I just couldn't resist. 
The cross hairs light up red or green and the brightness is adjustable-sort of cool 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Leupold-Spec-4-5-14x50-Mk-4-Rifle-Scope/535307580.html


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice looking scope. A co-worker bought a Barska scope for his 300 win mag to hunt elk in Montana, I told him it was junk. Wouldn't listen. He shot it at his range on the farm and would not hold zero. I love to tell him I told you so. You get what you pay for. Why would you spend so little on a scope, "$80.00", on a $2500.00 hunting trip!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> Nice looking scope. A co-worker bought a Barska scope for his 300 win mag to hunt elk in Montana, I told him it was junk. Wouldn't listen. He shot it at his range on the farm and would not hold zero. I love to tell him I told you so. You get what you pay for. Why would you spend so little on a scope, "$80.00", on a $2500.00 hunting trip!


My Uncle's Brother found out that a Baraska and a Winchester Model 70 300 WIN MAG are not good companions


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I hope it serves you well but rather than a fake Leupold why not buy their budget line, Redfield?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Why would go the cheap route for something you may need to defend your life with?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Spend your cash on a Vortex from Middleton WI. Stop supporting the foreign crap.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I also hope it works well for you. But I too believe you get what you pay for.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I hate to beat a dead horse, but, You buy the best once. A Vortex is a great scope at an affordable price, and their warranty is second to none. I have real Leupolds and Nikons. I am going to get a Vortex after looking through one 2 days ago. Lifetime Warranty, just like a REAL Leupold.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Spend your cash on a Vortex from Middleton WI. Stop supporting the foreign crap.


As I said I usually try and buy American. And I have a very nice Leupold in layaway it's a 115389 matte Duplex


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I also hope it works well for you. But I too believe you get what you pay for.


I agree with you 100%


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> I hate to beat a dead horse, but, You buy the best once. A Vortex is a great scope at an affordable price, and their warranty is second to none. I have real Leupolds and Nikons. I am going to get a Vortex after looking through one 2 days ago. Lifetime Warranty, just like a REAL Leupold.


You liked it better than the Leupold? I may haft to check them out ( I might have learned something here


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> I hope it serves you well but rather than a fake Leupold why not buy their budget line, Redfield?


Lots of quality used Redfields (made in Denver) out there that can be found cheap. I have a 4 X12 and 6 X18 with AO and they are both still clear and hold their zero even on my bigger guns (308 3006 300 win mag). The redfield rings and bases also are quality


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mighty pretty. Congrats.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I really like Leupold optics. I have a vari-x 1 and II. Great scopes. I want to buy some of their binos as well.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

...so... have you tested it yet? Was it worth it?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> ...so... have you tested it yet? Was it worth it?


No I have just got it mounted,,,,I'm going to use the bump stock and see what happens when I run
two 30 round magazines through it. 
I must admit that it is clear even at the high power at a distance. We'll see


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

tango said:


> Why would go the cheap route for something you may need to defend your life with?


I didn't buy this to defend my life. More of a toy


----------

